# Lindsay Lohan auf Kaution zunächst frei



## Mandalorianer (10 Feb. 2011)

*Lindsay Lohan auf Kaution zunächst frei​*

Ein wenig wirkte es wie ein Déjà-vu. Lindsay Lohan vor Gericht, ihre Anwältin Shawn Chapman Holley daneben, Staatsanwältin Danette Meyers auf der Gegenseite… Nur der Fall war dieses Mal ein anderer. Lindsay muss sich ab jetzt wegen angeblichen Ladendiebstahls verantworten . Der Prozess ist in die erste Runde gegangen.


Lindsay plädierte auf “nicht schuldig”. So konnte sie etwas Zeit gewinnen, denn der zuständige Richter Keith Schwartz gestattete ihr vorübergehende Freiheit gegen eine Kaution in Höhe von 40.000 Dollar. Diese setzt sich aus 20.000 Dollar für den Ladendiebstahl und 20.000 für die Verletzung der Bewährungsstrafe (wegen Drogen am Steuer 2007) zusammen. Dennoch rechnen Experten mit einer baldigen Verurteilung und einer Haftstrafe.

Sollte sich im Laufe des Prozesses beweisen lassen, das Lindsay von einem Juweliergeschäft eine Halskette im Wert von 2500 Dollar gestohlen hat, wird sie direkt in den Knast wandern. Richter Keith Schwartz stellte klar: Dann gibt es keine Kaution mehr!


Wie auch bei ihrem Drogen-Prozess, hat sie als Gegnerin die Staatsanwältin Danette Meyers.

Auch im Falle eines Geständnisses wird sie mit einer Haftstrafe rechnen müssen, sagen Gerichtsprofis aus Los Angeles. Womöglich sogar mit sechs Monaten. Ist sie nicht geständig, könnten es bis zu drei Jahre werden!

Richter Keith Schwartz machte eine klare Ansage. Lindsay würde von ihm keine Sonderbehandlung bekommen!

Während seiner Ansprache richtete sich der Richter persönlich an Lindsay: “Sie sind nicht anders, als andere Menschen. Schauen sie sich ruhig hier im Saal um. Sie sind ein Mensch, wie jeder andere hier auch. Ich kann ihnen nur eindringlich raten, ihr Glück nicht weiter herauszufordern.”

Außerdem dürfe Lindsay während der gesamten Prozesszeit keinen Kontakt mit den Besitzern oder dem Personal des Juweliergeschäftes “Kamofie & Company” aufnehmen, aus dem sie Schmuck gestohlen haben soll. Angeblich habe sie in das Geschäft Blumen schicken lassen, wohl um die Eigentümer zu besänftigen…


Für Lindsay dürfte es schwierig werden, glaubwürdig ihre Unschuld zu beweisen. Dafür hat sie eine zu “kriminelle” Vergangenheit und es gibt angeblich Überwachungsvideos. Auf einem sei eindeutig zu sehen, wie Lindsay das filigrane Schmuckstück anlegt, danach sei es weg gewesen.

Daraufhin wurde Anzeige erstattet. Die 24-Jährige bestreitet den Vorwurf und behauptet, es handele sich um ein Missverständnis. Sie habe sich die Kette nur geliehen und Probe tragen wollen. Ein Freund brachte die Kette noch vor einer polizeilichen Hausdurchsuchung zurück in den Laden.

*LINDSAYS DIEBSTAHL-CHRONIK:*

Mai 2008 Lindsay wurde beschuldigt einen Pelzmantel von Masha Markova, einer 20-Jährige Studentin der Columbia Universität, gestohlen zu haben.

Mai 2008 Lauren Hastings behauptet, Lindsay habe heimlich während einer Party Kleidung von ihr gestohlen.

Juni 2009 Lindsay soll Schmuck und Kleidung von einem „Elle“-Shooting in London mitgenommen haben. Nach Bitte um Rückgabe soll sie angeblich auf die Sachen uriniert haben, bevor sie sie wieder rausrückte…

August 2009 Sie lieh sich Schmuck aus einem Geschäft in Beverly Hills. Bei Nachfrage behauptete sie, er wäre aus ihrem Safe gestohlen worden.

Oktober 2009 Lindsay soll Schmuck aus dem „Arielle de Pinto`s Showroom“ in Paris während der Fashion Week unerlaubt mitgenommen haben.

April 2010 wurde sie als Diebin einer Rolex-Uhr verdächtigt.

Juni 2010 Boutique in Beverly Hills verklagt Lindsay auf 16.000 Dollar wegen unbezahlter Klamotten.

Februar 2011 Ihr aktueller Fall dreht sich um die 2500-Dollar-Halskette.


*Tja 
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (10 Feb. 2011)

Wenn ich die ganzen Kautionskosten zusammenrechne muss sie ja fast Pleite sein


----------



## Franky70 (11 Feb. 2011)

Irgendwie ein kaputtes Leben.


----------



## krawutz (11 Feb. 2011)

Was die Richterin betrifft : Hunde, die bellen ...
Dieser Hirntoten tut doch keiner was.kopf99


----------



## MarkyMark (11 Feb. 2011)

Punisher schrieb:


> Wenn ich die ganzen Kautionskosten zusammenrechne muss sie ja fast Pleite sein



Die ist pleite und das schon seit langem, hält sich im Grunde durch die Freunde über Wasser. Aufträge sind extrem selten, und wenn, dann wandert die Gage schnell in einen Schneesturm 

Irgendwie rafft die nichts mehr um sich herum und so langsam habe ich den Eindruck, da kommt noch böses. Entzug und/oder Knast machen keinen Sinn scheinbar, menschlich ist die eh fertig.


----------

